# My GTR back on the road with its new engine.



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Special thanks to Mark & Garth at MGT Racing, M Webster, Silverback, SJW GTR and Speedy.Kirby for all your work, help & support in making it all happen :thumbsup:. And also to my wife and children for putting up with me living at MGT Racing :thumbsup:.
Made 605 bhp & 510 lbs torque @ the hubs on the dyno :smokin:.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

nice figures mate, any spec for us..:thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Smart looking 32, get a spec list up:thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Bren, I really like your 32, it's very tidy.

When you said it made 605bhp last week I thought you were on about at the fly, didnt realise it was at the hubs:runaway:


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

*Spec.*

Thanks for the comments.

Main bits off the top of my head for those wanting spec - 

Forged rods & pistons.
Rods, pistons, crank, front pulley, flywheel & clutch balanced.
ACL race big end & main bearings.
Uprated oil pump (unknown make, came in on a car from Japan but makes stonkin oil pressure).
Steel head gasket.
Greddy step 1 cams.
HKS vernier pulleys.
Greddy cam belt.
Garrett GT 4088 BB turbo.
Trust external wastegate & screamer.
Custom downpipe & blitz nur spec exhaust.
Custom extended sump.
Custom sump baffle.
Custom hard pipe kit.
120mm intercooler.
Custom twin entry fuel rail.
Sard 800cc injectors.
Twin in tank walboro fuel pumps.
Link G4 ecu.
Garth at MGT Racings dyno magic !


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Tough as nails. Well done.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweeeeet, bet yr over the moon mate. Love 32's.:thumbsup:


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

hehe looks nice 

much cleaner than when i saw it hehehehehe

simon


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is very nice wat exhaust manifold does it use never seen a turbo setup like that before


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

hpt_simon said:


> hehe looks nice
> 
> much cleaner than when i saw it hehehehehe
> 
> simon


Thanks Simon. 
Yes it was a bit dusty and dirty last time you saw it. It was straight home for a well overdue and well deserved wash and polish when when it was finished.


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

jambo 32gtr said:


> That is very nice wat exhaust manifold does it use never seen a turbo setup like that before


Thanks.
The exhaust manifold was originaly on my brothers (M Webster) time attack car engine when he bought it. There are no markings on it but it may be trust as many of the surrounding parts were - turbo,wastegate etc. He decided to change it as being a race car the turbo etc comes off on a more regular basis and the low mount position made it a pig of a job. I am hoping this wont be such a problem on my car with it only doing low miles and seeing race tracks mainly from the car park.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very impressive!!. Was at MGT today. Had a Dyno run myself but not telling you what it made in case i hear you laughing from Coventry!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Spill the beans!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

good to see her back on the road 8ren, she drives nice too , and I think I am the one who owes you and the family thanks in fact all people mentioned for doing such an awesome job of making my time attack car the beast she is today!

and yeh pray tell the figures FOXR34, not everyone is running mega power in their GTR , dont mean they are not awesome cars !!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice 32, not sure on the rims tho.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

nice work mate.


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

mwebster said:


> and yeh pray tell the figures FOXR34, not everyone is running mega power in their GTR , dont mean they are not awesome cars !!!


Very true! Some of the best fun I have had in a GTR has been in a virtualy stock 33 track toy belonging to mwebster & silverback. 
What did she make FOX34?


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice results! Post up a dyno sheet if you have one!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

8ren said:


> Very true! Some of the best fun I have had in a GTR has been in a virtualy stock 33 track toy belonging to mwebster & silverback.
> What did she make FOX34?


tha is a fact , after silverback crashed it I got it round the nurburgring in 8:10 with a yellow flag out, and I can tell you that was a squeal and a tiny bit scary :runaway: 
will have some video from said car next year now we have the v-box vid systems


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Super_Dude said:


> Nice results! Post up a dyno sheet if you have one!


Not great quality I am afraid. Only had a hard copy so took a photo of it.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

500+ tq....nice!


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

8ren said:


> Very true! Some of the best fun I have had in a GTR has been in a virtualy stock 33 track toy belonging to mwebster & silverback.
> What did she make FOX34?


It's weird cause our graphs look quite similar... its just the figures up the side that are a bit different!!. It made 340 atw @ 0.9 bar. To be honest i was chuffed with that. Just watched MWebster's R32 TA vid, that car looks awesome. 

At least if i see you guys on the A444 i know not to try my luck lol.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

FOXR34 said:


> It's weird cause our graphs look quite similar... its just the figures up the side that are a bit different!!. It made 340 atw @ 0.9 bar. To be honest i was chuffed with that. Just watched MWebster's R32 TA vid, that car looks awesome.
> 
> At least if i see you guys on the A444 i know not to try my luck lol.


lol, you will be ok , our cars that are tuned to big power have one tell tale sign as soon as they open up, they all have screamer pipes..kinda gives them away a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

the power hits very hard, good luck with the tires  Don't start a tire fire  :lol:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fantastic power and torque.

I'm running 528bhp on Gtss turbos and have been advised I would need to up grade the rods & pistons for 600bhp.

Just dont have the money to spend at the moment tho.


Get a video up, would love to see her in action.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

MorePSiTehbett4 said:


> the power hits very hard, good luck with the tires  Don't start a tire fire  :lol:


it is suprising actually , the way the side by side graphs make it look is lot worse than it really is, I have driven the car and it is not like a sledge hammer at all.

to show that I have made a very crude mod to the graph to show more what it would look like if it was A4 as many are.


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

thanks to this dyno sheet, im seling my -5´s hahahahah, im going gt4088 now 

and this is with a 2.6, want to see this with a 2.8 hehehe, MR. WEBSTER by any chance would you have a dyno sheet of yours to, so i could compare 

sorry about the hi-jack hehehe, amazing results , makes me want to go finish my car right now hahaha.

simon


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks great mate can't wait to get mine finished now. Need to get my finger out & get my engine back in with the 2871's ready for action. In the meantime I'll have to come over for a spin in your 32


----------

